# Что выбрать: МРТ или КТ ?



## Гамаюн (1 Июл 2010)

Пожалуйста посоветуйте, что в нашем случае лучше сделать:
-Магнитно-резонансную томографию (МРТ) или
-Мультиспиральную компьютерную томографию (КТ) кресцово-поясничного отдела?

  У моей подруги была травма. Предварительные диагнозы такие:
1)	Перелом 2-го копчикового позвонка со смещением дистального отломка кпереди в ст. консолидация. Незаращение дужек S1 и S2.
2)	Через пол года добавился диагноз: Переартрит правого тазобедренного сустава. (к вечеру больно наступать на ногу).

  Делали рентген и УЗИ на основе рентгена, предложили лечь в больницу и делать уколы… Я лично видел тот рентгеновский снимок... почти ничего разобрать невозможно. Есть сомнения в правильности лечения.

  На сегодня, для дальнейшего лечения, разные врачи посоветовали: одни -сделать КТ, а другие - МРТ. Пожалуйста, помогите выбрать оптимальный путь. Вопрос срочный. Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2010)

Гамаюн написал(а):


> разные врачи посоветовали: одни -сделать КТ, а другие - МРТ.



МРТ или КТ чего именно? Позвоночник, таз, тазобедренный сустав? Что хотят смотреть и что именно ищут? МРТ и КТ это не Канский фестиваль, если врач предлагает просто посмотреть, авось что-то найдем, то это не врач. Эти исследования применяют исключительно для ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЯ поставленного врачом диагноза, и врач точно знает каким исследованием он хочет подтвердить свой диагноз. 
Например, для подтверждения диагноза переартроз тазобедренного ни МРТ ни КТ не применяют. Максимум что можно применитьт это правильно выполненный рентген и  УЗИ мягких тканей в области вертела. Если на рентгене, не дай Бог, обнаружат непонятный очаг, то для его дифференциации сделают КТ.


----------



## Гамаюн (1 Июл 2010)

После травмы позвоночник сростался "на ходу". Сразу не понимали что это серьёзная травма. Боли в спине не проходили, и потом уже сделали рентген. Полученный Рентгеновский снимок не вполне чёткий, это уже повод прояснить, что же произошло с позвоночником. Просто с ней тогда не захотели нигде заниматься в Киеве, либо за деньги, которых не было. Боли не проходили, теперь ещё переартрит появился...
 Отломки в принципе, насколько я смог узнать можно растворить с помощью артроскопии. Для этого в частности и предлагали сделать КТ. А для уточнения рентгеновского снимка предлагали сделать МРТ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июл 2010)

Гамаюн написал(а):


> Отломки в принципе, насколько я смог узнать можно растворить с помощью артроскопии.


Опять не понятно. О каких осколках идет речь? В суставе? Артроскопия это процедура в суставе, не в позвоночнике, а травма была позвоночника как я понял. Где отломки находяться?


----------



## Гамаюн (2 Июл 2010)

Отломки, на сколько мы поняли из диагноза - в позвоночнике. Это несращение дужек, наверно, может вызывать боли при движении и ходьбе. И они при определённых обстоятельствах могут быть растворены артроскопом. Такие операции проводят, я узнавал. Используют специальные наконечкики или насадки на артроскоп. Перед этим, конечно уточняется диагноз.
  Тазобедренный сустав болел после травмы позвоночника, но это скорее всего последствия перелома позвоночника. То, что к вечеру больно ходить - не проходит, и постепенно даже ухудшается. Это заставляет более глубоко разбираться, что случилось с позвоночником. Если причина там, то и лечить надо не только сустав, но и позвоночник.
  Девушка с этой травмой находится в Киеве. Пока что с ней занималась врач хирург-травматолог. Но она даже не знает что такое мультиспиральная компьютерная томография. Поэтому дала направление на МРТ. В клиниках в Москве, которые растворяют отломки, в двух разных клиниках, врачи (не зависимо друг от друга) мне рекомендовали сделать КТ. Может быть в таком случае лучше обратиться к Ортопеду-травматологу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2010)

Лучше сделать КТ поясничного отдела. Снимки тазобедренных суставов.


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Я лично видел тот рентгеновский снимок... почти ничего разобрать невозможно. Есть сомнения в правильности лечения.
1)Вы врач по професии ?
2) А что томографию позвоночника никто уже не практикует?
3) За Ваши деньги могут сделать что угодно.
4) Делайте то что рекомендует хирург перед оперативным вмешательством.


----------



## Тамиан Сиэль Тайгер (19 Май 2014)

Делал на Войковской в СМ-Клинике МРТ шеи (долгое время скакали гормоны), расшифровывала снимки Ковалева С. В. Хочу выразить ей огромную признательность не только за подробную и точную расшифровку, но еще и за человеческое отношение. Никакого «все вопросы к врачу», успокоила меня, что ничего страшного нет. А эндокринолог уже потом просто подкорректировал лечение на основании диагностики.


----------

